# shrimp pesto w/ smoked bacon & linguini



## gypsyseagod (Nov 10, 2007)

i watched ratatouille last night & felt like cooking so....

2lbs 51-60 count shrimp(well washed 3 times & drained
1 lb debi's buckboard bacon

sautee 1 lb bacon(sliced into 1" cubes) w/ scallions, mashed smoked garlic, & mushrooms w/ evoo & splash of beer or white wine until the veggies are opaque
add shrimp & sautee until shrimp is pink or opaque.(keep all this covered & hot or warm)
remove everything but the sauce- add 2 splashes beer or wine & heavy cream (or milk) & lemon zest or lime juice bring to a boil & drop to a simmer...  & reduce by 1/2.
(pesto mix)- 6-8 leaves fresh basil,a dash of evoo,2 tbsp of pine nuts,1/2 cup grated romano & 1/2 cup grated parmesian cheeses-food process well & add(or just use the jar stuff & add the cheese)
mix all this while draining the linguini
(boil the linguini w/ 1/2 tbsp salt or evoo & 1 bay leaf)

mix all together over hot pasta & serve w/ garlic bread.


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 10, 2007)

Sounds real good Gypsy (except the shrimp). Maybe I'll try it with pork or chicken!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Nov 10, 2007)

ya could always use chix or pork or vela medallions.


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 10, 2007)

Someone say shrimp? LOL! I'll head down to the pond with my dip net.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





That looks great Gypsy!! Thank you for the recipe!


----------



## pescadero (Nov 10, 2007)

Looks and sounds great.  It is on my list of "Must Try".

Thanks for sharing the recipe with us. 

Skip


----------

